# Terror attacks in Brussels



## daxtsu (Mar 22, 2016)

> More than 30 people are believed to have been killed and dozens injured in attacks at Brussels international airport and a city metro station.
> 
> Twin blasts hit Zaventem airport at about 07:00 GMT, with 11 people reported killed.
> 
> Another explosion struck Maelbeek metro station near EU headquarters an hour later, leaving about 20 people dead.



 Source: BBC News

Things like this just make me more and more sad for our future as a species. Give the victims a moment of silence as you go about your morning, afternoon, or night (whatever applies best for you). My condolences go out to those who have families in or around Brussels, and I hope none of our fellow Belgian GBATemp members got caught up in this.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, i watched it on tv when i wake up for my classes. I cant believe how people kills themselves and others in the process, what the hell is going in their minds when they do that... condolences and my pray for the people in brussels


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was at that metro station yesterday...


----------

